# Pricing a Tivo HD



## dsa1971 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a TiVo HD that I am planning to sell on eBay. It works but has a faulty HDMI port. Any thoughts on how I should price it?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Start it out at 99 cents. I do this for everything that I sell. You'll get a fair price considering the millions of people that use ebay on a daily basis!


----------

